# wind farm failures/damage/safety



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I was reading about windmill failures and ended up at this site. I didn't realize there were so many miserable wind farm failures

http://www.moorsydeactiongroup.org.uk/safety.html


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice.....


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They have been putting them up all over here. I did not know they had so many failures.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sweeet and I thought they just killed baby eagles


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a photo of my service van next to one of 28 turbins at a local wind farm. We have a radio repeter on this mountain before they wind farm was built. They built the road but I still have to snowshoe the last two hundred yards.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Yesterday there was a major failure of a wind turbine in the Seattle, WA area, the entire thing came apart and one of the blades cut a cow in half, my buddy out there has some photos he promised to send, it was his customers turbine, he did all the electical testing for the farm.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Zog said:


> Yesterday there was a major failure of a wind turbine in the Seattle, WA area, the entire thing came apart and one of the blades cut a cow in half, my buddy out there has some photos he promised to send, it was his customers turbine, he did all the electical testing for the farm.


wow, I hope they got out there and cut up the steaks before the coyotes and birds got to it (do they have coyotes in wash ?)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Zog said:


> Yesterday there was a major failure of a wind turbine in the Seattle, WA area, the entire thing came apart and one of the blades cut a cow in half, my buddy out there has some photos he promised to send, it was his customers turbine, he did all the electical testing for the farm.


 That steak was butterflyed a little early.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Why cant i get a google news feed for that wind farm failure in Washington??


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I remember seeing on the news awhile back where the brakes messed up on one and it basicly exploded. I don't remeber where it was at though.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

But I thought wind power was supposed to be a knight in shining armor? :lol:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Never been in one of those things. How often does someone need to climb to the top of those things? Daily? Weekly? Weakly? Only when necessary? Most of the controls at the bottom? Do they have a lift system to get your tools & supplies up the top?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Why cant i get a google news feed for that wind farm failure in Washington??


It's only news if a news agency reports it, is a myth!  Some things just don't need to be known.:whistling2:


----------

